# little Lionel collection...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of my little Lionel collection...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great, Greg ... fun (short!) stuff.

Hey ... how about adding a smokestack to that shorty crew car? Something to warm the guys up a bit after a hard day's work? Maybe a pot of stew on a little stove ... hot cup of Joe ...

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks great, Greg ... fun (short!) stuff.
> 
> Hey ... how about adding a smokestack to that shorty crew car? Something to warm the guys up a bit after a hard day's work? Maybe a pot of stew on a little stove ... hot cup of Joe ...
> 
> TJ


Yes, got it covered, tj... 
The caboose smokestack and roof ladders will be here any day, and it will also get a second coupler. Still going to try to cover the seam better, too. I was originally going to paint it MOW grey because filling in the seam would be easy, but it looks so neat with the LIONEL name still on it, I'll keep the original paint job and touch it up as best I can.

Greg


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Play around with some caboose red and black paint, mix drops of black into it till you darken it to the Lionel color. I absolutly love the shorties! Reminds me of what I read in my old 40's era modeling magazines when you took what Lionel made and modified it to suit your needs, from shorties to 4-8-4 steamers. Guys were really tallented modelers back then, you had to be. Smoke stack and working lights in the caboose would be great. Swap out the trucks for ones with center rail pickups, then get the translucent red marker lights for the bay window caboose and add them to one or both ends. Great work so far!! Mike


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

mtoney said:


> Play around with some caboose red and black paint, mix drops of black into it till you darken it to the Lionel color. I absolutly love the shorties! Reminds me of what I read in my old 40's era modeling magazines when you took what Lionel made and modified it to suit your needs, from shorties to 4-8-4 steamers. Guys were really tallented modelers back then, you had to be. Smoke stack and working lights in the caboose would be great. Swap out the trucks for ones with center rail pickups, then get the translucent red marker lights for the bay window caboose and add them to one or both ends. Great work so far!! Mike


Thanks, Mike... 
The caboose has a power pickup roller and light socket and just needs some new wire and a bulb to light it up. Do you have a pic of the marker lights? I've been mixing red and black and haven't got it quite right yet, so I'll keep trying.

edit: Just did a search and found that Gunrunnerjohn is also looking for O scale lanterns on another forum... so I found the answer. 

Tomar Adlake Marker lights












Greg


----------

